# 07 Cat Skid steer 8 foot plow needs work in twincities



## JStafne (Oct 17, 2007)

South metro preferred - alot of experience - insured - provide my own trailer - 
07 Cat 236B two speed with 8 foot Snow wolf plow - Looking for as many hours as i can physically do this winter!!! please e-mail ([email protected]) or call 952-486-7240 
ask for Jeremy


----------

